# DIY - AUX Input wiring harness & install (E46 with Nav)



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Hello DIYers,

Just in case anyone who is interested missed it, here is a link to my DIY for an Auxiliary Input into the stereo system in an E46 with navigation.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76934

Creation of the cable is simple and about 20x cheaper than buying the BMW cable and it only takes about 10 minutes to install.

Have Fun!

Paul Martin
Australia


----------

